# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα πρώτα μωρά gouldians

## Windsa

Πριν λίγες μέρες βγήκαν τα πρώτα μωράκια. Ελπίζω δεν είναι κι τελευταία!
...δεν είχα φετινά δακτυλίδια κι τους έβαλα τα περσινά που μου έμειναν....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο Πώλήνα τα κατάφερες.Συγχαρητήρια και να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά σου.

----------


## nuntius

*eίναι πανέμορφα!!!! να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό να έρθουν κ άλλα φέτος !!!!!!
*

----------


## ananda

*θα με κάνετε να θέλω και εγώ όταν βλέπω τέτοιες ομορφιές!!!
φτου-φτου....πανέμορφα*

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ομορφα Πωλινα :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## kdionisios

Πωλινα συγχαρητηρια!!!
Τα μικρα ειναι τελεια!
Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είχα την τιμή να δω από κοντά και να τα φιλίσω...πανέμορφα,γλύκες και η Πολίνα φυσικά ΑΞΙΑ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> *θα με κάνετε να θέλω και εγώ όταν βλέπω τέτοιες ομορφιές!!!
> φτου-φτου....πανέμορφα*


έτσι είχα κολλήσει και εγώ Αγγελική.Δεν μπορείς να αντισταθείς σε τόση ομορφιά.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι πωλινα !!!  με το καλο να <<ντυθουνε >> και με τα υπεροχα χρωματα τους !!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να σου ζήσουν!!!!!!
Και τώρα που πήρες φόρα Πωλινάκι...να μην έχει σταματημό!!!!!!!!!ΝΑ έρθουν πολλά πολλά χρωματιστά μωρά ακόμα!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πανεμορφα Πωλινα!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Windsa

Αχ, να'στε καλά παιδιά. Ευχaριστw gia  τα καλά σας λόγια! 
Άντε, πάρτε κι εσείς παραδείσια! Έχουμε γεμίσει το φόρουμ με Cockatiels κι τώρα πρέπει να βρούμε λίγη ισορροπία  :Happy: )))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα μη μας ενθαρινεις,με αυτα που βλεπουμε ισα ισα κρατιομαστε...

----------


## nuntius

*πωλίνα, να είσαι καλά να τα προσέχεις όλα!!! κ να τα χαίρεσαι με υγεία κ να τα βλέπεις να αυξάνονται κ να καμαρώνεις 

yγ...δε ξέρω τι λέτε... εμένα πάντως η μάνα το ξεκαθάρισε... αν φέρεις και τρίτο κλουβί...θα κρατήσω αυτό και εσύ ψάξε για σπίτι... χαχαχαχχααχαχα
*

----------


## nikolas_23

και εμνα ετσι μου ειχε πει αλλα οταν ηρθα στο δικο μου  εβαλα οσα ηθελα  :winky:

----------


## maria

Μπράβο Πωλινάκι πολύ χάρηκα.Απο γονείς ή απο υιοθεσία?

----------


## Windsa

γονείς,  γονείς Μαρία!!!! )))
ευχαριστώ παιδια!

----------

